# 1.8T AGU engine wiring diagram for a swap into mk2



## 1DISCUS1 (Oct 25, 2007)

can anybody help me? cheers







.


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T AGU engine wiring diagram for a swap into mk2 (1DISCUS1)*

I don't know the complete differences between the AGU and the AEB, but you should be able to use the wiring information provided in the 1.8t Swap FAQ (see signature) as a jumping off point.
I would highly suggest to all who are doing swaps to get the Bentley manual which covers the motor and the chassis you're using.


----------



## 1DISCUS1 (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: 1.8T AGU engine wiring diagram for a swap into mk2 (Boostin20v)*

hi thanks for that.. i seem to have 3 plugs. brown/green/orange.
1.8t car was an audi a3 these three plugs are on the loom that goes from the ECU large plug. the three plugs were pluged abouve the fuse box on the drivers side (RHD car)
brown has 
1 blk/purple
2 red/green
3 red
4 red/purple
5 blue/yellow
6 blank
green has
1 white/red
2 orange/blk
3 orange/brown
4 white/red
5678 blank
orange has
1 grey/white
2 green/white
3 purple/white
4 blank
5 blank
6 blue/white
7 green
8 blue/red
9 green/brown
10 brown/blk


----------



## 1DISCUS1 (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: 1.8T AGU engine wiring diagram for a swap into mk2 (1DISCUS1)*



im starting to wonder if it would be easyer / better in the long run to wire it up on megasquirt?


_Modified by 1DISCUS1 at 1:28 PM 11-11-2008_


----------

